# Oh Oh Woodpecker!!!!!!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey WP, You guys are going down the tubes fast!!!! 

I know that my team is too, I just want someone in the tunes with me!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I went to NDSU with Tyrone, we had a few classes together.

ANd NO, they weren't underwater BB stacking or PE 406!!!!!

That was a big letdown to see that article!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Hey WP, You guys are going down the tubes fast!!!!
> 
> I know that my team is too, I just want someone in the tunes with me!!!!


Well, atleast we beat the vikes once this season! I have become disgusted with football this season and am hoping this season is a rebuilding year :eyeroll:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> am hoping this season is a rebuilding year


Do you mean that you hope that they realize they need to rebuild after this year?

I hope the vike's can find some recievers that can hang onto the ball.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As well as someone that can deliver that ball further than 20 yards down the field.

The one thing I am very happy about.......Earlier this year there was a clamoring for the mgmt. to give Brad Johnson a raise as he was the lowest paid starter. Good decision to NOT do that. I guess they knew what they were doing!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I hope this Jackson kid gets to start the rest of the season. Would be nice to see how he handles the job and wether they need to draft or sign another QB for next year. :-?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The vikes are getting just about impossible to watch. At least in down years they could keep it exciting by losing games 35-30 or something like that. Now its so god awful boring to watch and they are still bad uke:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey wp! Where did we go wrong from 7-2 to 7-6! Lets hope we can bounce back and win the remaining 3. GO BRONCOS!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The only good thing about the Bronco's is they have two UND players on the team. Good luck to Chad Mustard and Chris Kuper.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

